

A new type of cipher: DICING_CSB - szferi
http://www.ecrypt.eu.org/stream/phorum/read.php?1,1039

======
aston
Creating your own cipher is basically always the wrong answer. There's a
reason why we're still using AES, even though it's 10 years old.

~~~
randombit
Creating AND USING your own cipher is nearly always a bad idea (for typical
non-security-clued developers, in particular, who are the ones most prone to
this). Designing and analyzing one can be a fairly interesting and/or
educational process (and all part of the process of public crypto research,
which is what this is about).

Developers, by all means, should use AES and not some random unproven cipher.
That does not mean new ciphers should not be designed and analyzed.

